# 1983 Crestliner Commander II



## Falcon76 (Nov 8, 2010)

16 ft 3" side console.1985 40 HP Evinrude new fuel pump lines etc. Carbs rebuilt new water pump has spare prop. 2.5 HP Evinrude on kicker brkt.has new water pump. 
Minnkota power drive 55 has new armature bearing seals and brushes.
New electric switch panel .
Have an Eagle fish finder for it with gps .
Two batteries one is a Cabela's agm. New two bank battery charger.
Fire extinguisher, Oars,spare tire,bows for a cover. New cover .
New 2" ball trailer coupler.
Anchor 
Putting two new load range c tires on it.
Asking $3750 obo
Great fishing boat no leaks runs great upgrading to a bigger boat for Erie.
Ravenna, Ohio






























Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app
View attachment 482086

View attachment 484385
View attachment 484386
View attachment 484387


----------



## Falcon76 (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's some catalog pics and specs.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

